# Energy efficient Washer/Dryer Combo



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Any reccomendations on energy star rated combo washer/dryer units. I would like a top loader if theree are any out there, but front loader will do. Any one with experience in this area?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

We bought a front loader hi/eff and dryer 2yrs ago..Amazing how efficent they are...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

4 years ago we bought the Kenmore Elite HE3 washer and gas (propane) dryer. They were the most effeicent of any washer out there (including the Staber )on water and electricity. They may be even better now. We love ours. It gets the dirtiest of clothes super clean.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

My Staber is Great

Best washer out there.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm talking about the ones that wash and dry in the same cycle? Any one have one of these? Is this what the Staber is?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Never thought I would give up the wringer washer...but bought a Whirlpool brand of front load washer and can't believe it only uses 10 gallons of water to wash the clothes. They are almost dry coming out of the washer !! I'm truly amazed !!


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you think that they come out dry enough to shorten the hanging time by alot?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

mdharris68 said:


> Do you think that they come out dry enough to shorten the hanging time by alot?


Mine come out a lot drier. Speaking of which...I need to go hang some laundry.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
We have the Maytag Neptune front loading washer and matching dryer.
They have worked fine for the 3 years we have had them.

The main energy cost for washers is heating the water. So, because front loaders use less water, they also use less energy to heat the water.
But, you can save most of the energy by just not using hot water -- we always use cold wash, cold rinse. 
The energy use for a normal top loading washer with hot wash and hot rinse is around 8KWH per load!!

The front loaders also tend to have a faster spin dry, so there is less water for the dryer to take out, and it does not have to run as long.

We vent our dryer inside in the winter -- this saves us about 630 KWH/year worth of heating by recovering the heat from the dryer exhaust, and not having the dryer pulling in cold air to make up for what its venting outside. Venting the dryer inside adds moisture, and this can be a problem depending on your climate and house -- with our indoor winter humidity of 20% a little extra moisture is very welcome.

If you don't do a lot of washing, you might look at the condensing washer dryer combinations. They take longer to do a load, but they recover the heat from the dryer exhaust.

Gary


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The question was about a washer/dryer combo.
I didn't know there was such a thing.

Well I just stumbled on one . . .on fleabay.

It is item # 120191525931

(sorry I don't know how to do the 'link' thing)

Its a bargin at only $1795 . . . . ???

and it runs on 24 vdc

and I have no idea--from the description on fleabay--- who makes it.


shall we say . . .buyer beware...............................


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

fleabay??? :rotfl: Here's the link (you're right that is a fussy thing to do right.)

Washer drier link 24vdc ....... must pull some serious amps off a battery bank?


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

I googled washer-dryer combo. Found quite a few sites. Hang on to your pocket book.
I'd looked for w-d combos before and couldn't remember all the brand names, but I did remember they were so high priced that I decided I didn't need the space just one combo unit would save as much as I needed the money not having that unit would save.
(Hope that sentence makes sense!)
grief


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yup, I saved $1000 bucks over that price by getting a hunk of clothes line to go with my Staber.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

www.compactappliances.com
I had an Equator. They had a problem with blowing up. Ours blew up. It was a little TOO water conserving- my dirty socks stayed dirty unless I presoaked and put them in sopping wet.
I now have an Edgestar. It worked real well but the belt threw off. We replaced the belt on the wheels but then I thought I would check the lint trap. I think I did something to the O ring, it leaked after that. Repairs are a problem. Large cities, or RV dealers are about your best bet for any repairs.
I needed something with a SMALL footprint as the only space I had was where we ripped out the dishwasher. ALSO we are on septic. edgestar and Equator are the only manufacturers I know of that do vented washer/dryers. We hired a contractor to cut the vent. If you go with a ventless model you will have a double drum and you will have to run the cold water during the dry cycle. The steam from the drying clothes will go into the outer drum where the cold running water will condense it. They say it takes 3-4 gallons of cold water for each dry cycle. Being on a septic, and knowing that Florida would have another drought, we opted for the vent.
I loved it. It would wash the shetts and 8 pillowcases and two bath towels.
Also we could run a delay cycle on the Equator, but don't have that option on the Edgestar. In other words, when leaving for work, I could set a 4 hour delay on the Equator, and then it would be finsihing its dry cycle as I was getting home.
We finally got ahold of someone who would attempt to repair the lint trap, we just have to run it and see if it works. Also you can set wash only, and hang on a line, or dry only if the family had a pool party and you have a batch of soggy towels..it was nice for nightime also. I love mine and wish there were more of them around so there could be more repair people. The edgestar uses a tad bit more water than the Equator did but also I feel the clothes are cleaner. warning- Equator outsources customer services to India and your callbacks will be around 11 pm to Midnight and you will really have to work at understanding the cs techs.
I have seen combo washer /dryers for sale at RV repair/scratch and dent/used places.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Gramma,very informative.Price?


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

with delivery about $1,100 But you're getting 2 machines in one. As for as I know, there are NO TL combo washer/dryers.Edited to add- Gardenweb has HOME forums. Go to www.gardenweb.com and click on home forums and go to Laundry Room. You will learn more than you ever thought possible about closthes washing -some of these people have huge all the bell n whistle laundryrooms downstairs and a combo upstairs..:shrug: They will teach you about how to get your clothes clean, check for problems- everything about anything.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My dryer is a length of rope and some clothes pins.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

fishhead said:


> My dryer is a length of rope and some clothes pins.


Hows that work for you in January up there in MN?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Across the room..........wall to wall


----------

